
Telize.com, a JSON IP and GeoIP REST API, goes open-source - djvdorp
https://github.com/fcambus/telize
======
nodesocket
Looks good, but a lot of setup and configuration to get going. We
([https://commando.io](https://commando.io)) use
[https://github.com/fiorix/freegeoip](https://github.com/fiorix/freegeoip) in
production and it has been amazing.

Freegeoip is super easy to setup, go. It auto-fetches source data from
MaxMind, supports https, and has rate limiting capability.

~~~
vive-la-liberte
GeoIP is unreliable. Just as an example of this, freegeoip.net reports that my
IP belongs in a city 50 miles (80 kilometers) away from where I actually am at
the moment.

With data so inaccurate, why even bother?

~~~
kajecounterhack
MaxMind's free GeoIP data is bad, but their premium data is actually _very_
good.

[https://www.maxmind.com/en/geoip-demo](https://www.maxmind.com/en/geoip-demo)

Enough so that I've used it on GeoIP critical tasks in the past. Unfortunately
it's an API, so you have a limited # of calls.

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
For a personal project I actually integrated four different geo ip lookup
sources and returned the most common (city, region, country) tuple. If there
aren't any in common then I have it go with maxmind geoip v2 (which is from
their demo page that lets you perform a limited number of lookups per 24
hours). For the traffic my app gets that's enough.

But I do have to agree, maxmind's flagship database is the best there is.

~~~
aargh_aargh
Which sources?

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
Maxmind (geocity lite), Maxmind (geoip2 demo lookup page from their site),
ip2location, eurekAPI, DB-IP, ipinfo.io.

------
jffry
It's always been open-source, at least according to its author's blog post,
which was previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10573561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10573561)

------
latchkey
That reminds me, I also have one of these simple rest wrappers around the
MaxMind database that I should open source... mine runs on AppEngine so it is
infinitely scalable and super easy to deploy... ;-)

~~~
nchiring
Please do so :)

------
woodhull
We've been running this open source code in production for about a year. Works
great, but not sure it's really news...

------
whitehat2k9
Ended up writing my own (more-or-less API-compatible) GeoIP server after the
free Telize service shut down:
[https://github.com/kz26/balise](https://github.com/kz26/balise)

------
ruffrey
I had some sites using telize and happened to go there on a fluke one day to
lookup my info while on vpn. It said they were shutting down the free geoip
site in 2 days! Got lucky.

